# New on Netflix & Amazon Prime for January 2015



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

New on Netflix & Amazon Prime for January 2015

*New to Netflix:*

Available Jan. 1
101 Dalmatians (1996)
Bad Boys II (2003)
Batman & Robin (1997)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Cast Away (2000)
Dallas: Season 3 (2012)
Get Low (2009)
Election (1999)
Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas (1998)
Fort Bliss (2014)
Friends: Complete Series (1994-2004)
Jeepers Creepers 2 (2003)
Mean Girls (2004)
Shall We Dance? (2004)
To Be Takei (2014)
The French Connection (1971)
The Quiet Man (1952)
The War of the Worlds (1953)
Wayne's World 2 (1993)

Available Jan. 3
Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit (2014)
White Collar: Season 5

Available Jan. 7
Brick Mansions (2014)

Available Jan. 8
Frank (2014)
Psych: Season 8

Available Jan. 9
Z Nation: Season 1

Available Jan. 13
Being Human: Season 4 (U.S.)

Available Jan. 15
Wolfblood: Season 3 (2014)

Available Jan. 16
The Adventures of Puss in Boots: Season 1
The Fall: Season 2
Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy (2011)

Available Jan. 28
Beauty & the Beast: Season 2
Chef (2014)

*Left Netflix on December 31st:*

12 Angry Men (1957)
A Mighty Heart (2007)
A River Runs Through It (1992)
Backdraft (1991)
Bad Boys (1995)
Batman (1989)
Beethoven (1992)
Beethoven's 2nd (1993)
Beverly Hills Cop (1984)
Big Trouble in Little China (1986)
Boyz n the Hood (1991)
Braveheart (1995)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Carrie (1976)
D3: The Mighty Ducks (1996)
Duck Soup (1933)
Far and Away (1992)
G.I. Joe: A Real American Hero, Seasons 1-2 (1983-1986)
Girls Just Want to Have Fun (1985)
Gladiator (2000)
Good Burger (1997)
Guess Who's Coming to Dinner (1967)
Happy Gilmore (1996)
Hitch (2005)
Hotel Rwanda (2004)
Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959)
Kiss the Girls (1997)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels (1998)
Love Actually (2003)
Manhattan (1979
Mr. Smith Goes to Washington (1939)
My Girl (1991)
My Girl 2 (1994)
Red Dawn (1984)
Rocky IV(1985)
Roman Holiday (1953)
Saved! (2004)
Scary Movie 2 (2001)
Spaceballs (1987)
Stargate (1994)
Taylor Swift: Journey to Fearless (2010)
The Bad News Bears Go to Japan! (1978)
The Brady Bunch Movie (1995)
The Breakfast Club (1985)
The Chronicles of Riddick (2004)
The Company Men (2010)
The Day the Earth Stood Still (1951)
The Grapes of Wrath (1940)
The Longest Yard (1974)
The Mighty Ducks (1992)
The Original Kings of Comedy (2000)
The Parent Trap (1998)
The Phantom of the Opera (1989)
The Usual Suspects (1995)
The Wedding Planner (2001)
Titanic (1997)
Tombstone (1993)
Transformers: Generation 1, Seasons 1-4 (1984-1987)
Turner and Hooch (1989)
You've Got Mail (1998)

*New to Amazon Prime:*

January 1st
The Amityville Horror (1979)
The Amityville Horror Part 2: The Possession (1982)
Barbershop 2: Back in Business (2004)
Beverly Hills Cop 2 (1987)
Footloose (1984)
Hoosiers (1986)
It Happened One Night (1934)
Moonstruck (1987)
Mr. Mom (1983)
On the Waterfront (1954)
Shall We Dance? (2004)
Snatch (2000)
Swingers (1996)

January 3rd
Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit (2014)

January 4th
Starred Up (2013) - Amazon Exclusive

January 5th
The Congress (2013) - Amazon Exclusive

January 8th
Big Fish (2003)
Bottle Rocket (1996)

January 9th
The Winning Season (2009)

January 13th
Justified Season 5 (2014)

January 15th
Hit By Lightning (2014)

January 18th
Patton Oswalt: Comedy Plus Tragedy Equals Time (2014)

January 21st
Barefoot (2014)

January 25th
Repentance (2013)

January 27th
Gloria (2013)

January 30th
Frida (2002)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ath, thanks for posting.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

So netflix took away twice as many as they added. That makes sense....


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nick said:


> Ath, thanks for posting.


You're welcome.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I agree, thank you!!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

According to the instant browser app on my roku, Netflix added 500 titles this week.


----------

